

Instead Of Whining About A Tech Talent Shortage, Do Something About It - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-technology-university-2013-8

======
incision
_> "Specifically, why don't they invest some of their extra cash in educating
and training more engineers?"_

Well, some would say the whiners aren't interested in investing in solving the
problem at home or spending any cash so much as promoting a preferred
"solution" of importing cheap talent from overseas.

Personally, I don't have a strong position on this in any direction. I think
it's a more complicated issue than any one piece I've seen seems to consider.

